# Malattie psicosomatiche



## Un_fiordiloto (20 Novembre 2014)

Stanchezza cronica, tachicardia, aritmie, vertigini, gastriti, coliti, dermatiti, difese immunitarie particolarmente basse ...
e la lista potrebbe continuare.
Corpo e mente sono legati e si influenzano reciprocamente...
che ne pensate ?


----------



## Buscopann (20 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Stanchezza cronica, tachicardia, aritmie, vertigini, gastriti, coliti, dermatiti, difese immunitarie particolarmente basse ...
> e la lista potrebbe continuare.
> Corpo e mente sono legati e si influenzano reciprocamente...
> che ne pensate ?


Che è verissimo. Ma lo riconosce anche la medicina ufficiale. Solo che quest'ultima cura solo il sintomo e non la mente. E quindi è un tunnel dal quale spesso le persone poi non riescono a uscire.

Buscopann


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (20 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Che è verissimo. Ma lo riconosce anche la medicina ufficiale. *Solo che quest'ultima cura solo il sintomo e non la mente. E quindi è un tunnel dal quale spesso le persone poi non riescono a uscire.
> *
> Buscopann


Concordo Buscopann. Ci sono però medici in gamba, che per un mal di stomaco, non ti fanno fare la gastroscopia, ma ti prescrivono qualche rimedio naturale per l'ansia. Penso anche che una persona dovrebbe essere chiara e trasparente quando si reca da un medico, ed un buon professionista comunque dovrebbe essere anche un po'_ psicologo._


----------



## Dalida (20 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Concordo Buscopann. Ci sono però medici in gamba, che per un mal di stomaco, non ti fanno fare la gastroscopia, ma ti prescrivono qualche rimedio naturale per l'ansia. Penso anche che una persona dovrebbe essere chiara e trasparente quando si reca da un medico, ed un buon professionista comunque dovrebbe essere anche un po'_ psicologo._


ma assolutamente no.
i rimedi naturali curano quello che non c'è.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (20 Novembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma assolutamente no.
> i rimedi naturali curano quello che non c'è.


sei un medico Dalida ?


----------



## Apollonia (20 Novembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma assolutamente no.
> i rimedi naturali curano quello che non c'è.


Ti assicuro che non è così. Provato sulla mia pelle.


----------



## Buscopann (20 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Concordo Buscopann. Ci sono però medici in gamba, che per un mal di stomaco, non ti fanno fare la gastroscopia, ma ti prescrivono qualche rimedio naturale per l'ansia. Penso anche che una persona dovrebbe essere chiara e trasparente quando si reca da un medico, ed un buon professionista comunque dovrebbe essere anche un po'_ psicologo._


Spesso non c'è il tempo per esserlo (psicologo). I medici di base spesso sono talmente fagocitati dalla burocrazia che non hanno la possibilità di dedicare il tempe che magari sarebbe necessario a ogni paziente.
C'è anche una crisi sociale spaventosa, che causa il sovraffollamento di ambulatori e pronto soccorso ospedalieri per problemi di poco conto. C'è gente che va dal medico per un mal di gola o un raffreddore, intasando l'ambulatorio e sottraendo tempo prezioso che potrebbe essere dedicato a chi ne ha più bisogno.
Inoltre c'è anche un problema di "spersonalizzazione" della medicina. Linee Guida e Protocolli hanno portato i pazienti allo stesso livello degli animali di un allevamento. A tutti la stessa terapia. E' un modo anche per tutelarsi da eventuali ritorsioni in caso di problemi gravi. Se ti attieni alla linea guida nessuna potrà rivalersi contro di te in sede giudiziaria. Altrimenti puoi essere incriminato per negligenza. Ma le conseguenze di questa visione sono sotto gli occhi di tutti.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (20 Novembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma assolutamente no.
> i rimedi naturali curano quello che non c'è.


In che senso quello che non c'è?

Buscopann


----------



## Apollonia (20 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Stanchezza cronica, tachicardia, aritmie, vertigini, gastriti, coliti, dermatiti, difese immunitarie particolarmente basse ...
> e la lista potrebbe continuare.
> Corpo e mente sono legati e si influenzano reciprocamente...
> che ne pensate ?


Se vuoi ti passo altri titoli!


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (20 Novembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Se vuoi ti passo altri titoli!


Ciao Apollonia, grazie :up: è da tempo che l'argomento mi interessa, e mi tocca in prima persona.


----------



## Dalida (20 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> sei un medico Dalida ?


no, non sono un medico.
tuttavia non credo affatto all'omeopatia, che infatti fondamenti scientifici non ne ha, se non la conferma che agisce come effetto placebo.
sei hai la gastrite per l'ansia, il problema non è la gastrite, ma appunto l'ansia.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (20 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Spesso non c'è il tempo per esserlo (psicologo). I medici di base spesso sono talmente fagocitati dalla burocrazia che non hanno la possibilità di dedicare il tempe che magari sarebbe necessario a ogni paziente.
> C'è anche una crisi sociale spaventosa, che causa il sovraffollamento di ambulatori e pronto soccorso ospedalieri per problemi di poco conto. C'è gente che va dal medico per un mal di gola o un raffreddore, intasando l'ambulatorio e sottraendo tempo prezioso che potrebbe essere dedicato a chi ne ha più bisogno.
> Inoltre c'è anche un problema di "spersonalizzazione" della medicina. Linee Guida e Protocolli hanno portato i pazienti allo stesso livello degli animali di un allevamento. A tutti la stessa terapia. E' un modo anche per tutelarsi da eventuali ritorsioni in caso di problemi gravi. Se ti attieni alla linea guida nessuna potrà rivalersi contro di te in sede giudiziaria. Altrimenti puoi essere incriminato per negligenza. Ma le conseguenze di questa visione sono sotto gli occhi di tutti.
> 
> Buscopann


Questo è vero. Non a caso, spesso ci si rivolge ad un professionista specializzato, privatamente. ( Anche se non è giusto, perché pagando le tasse abbiamo il diritto di essere curati). Concordo con te sul problema della  "spersonalizzazione", ed anche sull'uso errato delle strutture pubbliche, penalizzando così chi ha veramente bisogno di cure. 



Buscopann ha detto:


> In che senso quello che non c'è?
> 
> Buscopann


Credo che intendesse dire che i rimedi naturali, non curano.


----------



## Dalida (20 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In che senso quello che non c'è?
> 
> Buscopann


l'unico risultato apprezzabile dei farmaci omeopatici o naturali è l'effetto placebo, che poi è un meccanismo psicologico.
per alcune cose può andar bene, per altre assolutamente no.


----------



## Dalida (20 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Credo che intendesse dire che i rimedi naturali, non curano.


sì, esattamente. soprattutto non curano affatto disagi psicologici profondi né malattie vere e proprie.
se hai delle problematiche di origine psicosomatica l'effetto placebo può aiutare ma non credo a lungo andare. 
ti consiglierei di lavorare proprio sull'ansia, e non sulla sintomatologia che ti procura.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (20 Novembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> no, non sono un medico.
> tuttavia non credo affatto all'omeopatia, che infatti fondamenti scientifici non ne ha, se non la conferma che agisce come effetto placebo.
> *sei hai la gastrite per l'ansia, il problema non è la gastrite, ma appunto l'ansia*.


Ci sono molti stati Europei in cui la medicina omeopatica è riconosciuta ed è a carico del Servizio sanitario. 
Parlando di medicina alternativa, non esiste solo l'omeopatia.


*neretto : *è quello che dicevo io. infatti, sostenevo che magari non serve fare una gastroscopia, ma prendere qualcosa per l'ansia. ( non necessariamente un farmaco ansiolitico)


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (20 Novembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> sì, esattamente. soprattutto non curano affatto disagi psicologici profondi né malattie vere e proprie.
> se hai delle problematiche di origine psicosomatica l'effetto placebo può aiutare ma non credo a lungo andare.
> ti consiglierei di lavorare proprio sull'ansia, e non sulla sintomatologia che ti procura.


infatti non si parla di disagi psicologici profondi, né malattie vere e proprie.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Stanchezza cronica, tachicardia, aritmie, vertigini, gastriti, coliti, dermatiti, difese immunitarie particolarmente basse ...
> e la lista potrebbe continuare.
> Corpo e mente sono legati e si influenzano reciprocamente...
> che ne pensate ?


Assolutamente d'accordo
dopo aver fatto tutti i controlli per il cuore
Ora mi da problemi lo stomaco
appena risolverò questo
uscirà altro


----------



## Nocciola (20 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Concordo Buscopann. Ci sono però medici in gamba, che per un mal di stomaco, non ti fanno fare la gastroscopia, ma ti prescrivono qualche rimedio naturale per l'ansia. Penso anche che una persona dovrebbe essere chiara e trasparente quando si reca da un medico, ed un buon professionista comunque dovrebbe essere anche un po'_ psicologo._


Andata dalla mi dottoressa per extrasistole e tachicardia
Mi ha detto "fai 15 giorni con ansiolitico, non come vuoi tu, ma come te lo prescrivo io. Se tutto continua facciamo tutti gli esami" Ovviamente sparito tutto
Vero è che lei mi conosce.
La gastroscopia chiesta 3 volte e 3 volte rifiutata


----------



## Nocciola (20 Novembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Se vuoi ti passo altri titoli!


Anche a me
grazie


----------



## Dalida (20 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Ci sono molti stati Europei in cui la medicina omeopatica è riconosciuta ed è a carico del Servizio sanitario.
> Parlando di medicina alternativa, non esiste solo l'omeopatia.
> 
> 
> *neretto : *è quello che dicevo io. infatti, sostenevo che magari non serve fare una gastroscopia, ma prendere qualcosa per l'ansia. ( non necessariamente un farmaco ansiolitico)


quale che sia il rimedio naturale, trovo sbagliato che sia a carico del ssn, opinione mia.
siccome chiedi pareri, secondo il modestissimo parere/esperienza, fiori di baach o come si scrive, valeriana ecc. servono a poco come serve a poco pure la gastroscopia.


----------



## Buscopann (20 Novembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> l'unico risultato apprezzabile dei farmaci omeopatici o naturali è l'effetto placebo, che poi è un meccanismo psicologico.
> per alcune cose può andar bene, per altre assolutamente no.


Penso che tu abbia letto molto poco in merito. La tua idea è condizionata moltissimo dalla cassa di risonanza dei canali "accademici".
Ci sono farmaci omeopatici che hanno dimostrato di essere molto diversi da un placebo. Altri che invece hanno dimostrato di essere un placebo.
Che l'omeopatia non abbia spiegazioni scientifiche è un pregiudizio dettato da una visione esclusivamente farmacologica. 
Cerca Ormesi su Google e leggi cosa ti esce. Poi ne riparliamo.

Buscopann


----------



## drusilla (20 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Penso che tu abbia letto molto poco in merito. La tua idea è condizionata moltissimo dalla cassa di risonanza dei canali "accademici".
> Ci sono farmaci omeopatici che hanno dimostrato di essere molto diversi da un placebo. Altri che invece hanno dimostrato di essere un placebo.
> Che l'omeopatia non abbia spiegazioni scientifiche è un pregiudizio dettato da una visione esclusivamente farmacologica.
> Cerca Ormesi su Google e leggi cosa ti esce. Poi ne riparliamo.
> ...


Un amico medico infatti mi ha detto che è così. Ma lui è olandese. Comunque dice che ci sono stati studi seri che lo confermano. Invece mi ha stroncato la ozonoterapia, che su me ha fatto veri miracoli


----------



## Buscopann (20 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Un amico medico infatti mi ha detto che è così. Ma lui è olandese. Comunque dice che ci sono stati studi seri che lo confermano. Invece mi ha stroncato la ozonoterapia, che su me ha fatto veri miracoli


Ci sono pratiche che ancora non si vogliono riconoscere semplicemente perché non si riesce a dare una spiegazione al loro meccanismo d'azione.
Un esempio è l'agopuntura, miracolosa nella terapia del dolore. Le cui dimostrazioni scientifiche sono insindacabili. 
Eppure per Garattini è colleghi è ancora oggi una metodica da stregoni.
Ma a qualcuno non viene il dubbio che forse ci sono troppi interessi in ballo? Non solo economici, ma anche di prestigio personale. Pensate a un parruccone che per anni dice peste e corna di qualcosa che poi invece si dimostra efficace. Quale sarebbe la ripercussione sul suo prestigio professionale? In un lampo dalle stelle alle stalle. 

Buscopann


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (20 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo
> dopo aver fatto tutti i controlli per il cuore
> Ora mi da problemi lo stomaco
> appena risolverò questo
> *uscirà altro *


Speriamo di no !



farfalla ha detto:


> Andata dalla mi dottoressa per extrasistole e tachicardia
> Mi ha detto "fai 15 giorni con ansiolitico, non come vuoi tu, ma come te lo prescrivo io. Se tutto continua facciamo tutti gli esami" *Ovviamente sparito tutto*
> *Vero è che lei mi conosce*.
> La gastroscopia chiesta 3 volte e 3 volte rifiutata


Qui sta il punto, lei ti conosce. Ecco perché dicevo sopra che il medico dovrebbe essere anche un po' psicologo, ed il paziente il più trasparente possibile...


----------



## Dalida (20 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *Penso che tu abbia letto molto poco in merito. La tua idea è condizionata moltissimo dalla cassa di risonanza dei canali "accademici".*
> Ci sono farmaci omeopatici che hanno dimostrato di essere molto diversi da un placebo. Altri che invece hanno dimostrato di essere un placebo.
> Che l'omeopatia non abbia spiegazioni scientifiche è un pregiudizio dettato da una visione esclusivamente farmacologica.
> Cerca Ormesi su Google e leggi cosa ti esce. Poi ne riparliamo.
> ...


penso che la tua idea sia condizionata dal fatto che credi a tutto e ti informi su google.
scusa, ma un esordio così, non meritava risposta tanto diversa.

detto questo, fiordiloto chiedeva pareri e le ho dato il mio senza sindacare sull'informazione altrui. per il resto, ognuno può assumere quello che meglio crede.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (20 Novembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> quale che sia il rimedio naturale, trovo sbagliato che sia a carico del ssn, opinione mia.
> siccome chiedi pareri, secondo il modestissimo parere/esperienza, fiori di baach o come si scrive, valeriana ecc. servono a poco come serve a poco pure la gastroscopia.


Se un rimedio naturale funziona, perché il servizio sanitario non dovrebbe pagarlo ?
Non è che la gastroscopia non serve.. diciamo che non sempre serve  ! proprio perché se si tratta di un disturbo psicosomatico, è inutile farsi cacciare un tubo nello stomaco. 
Certo  che se c'è  un sospetto di _ Helicobacter Pylori forse è necessaria._


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (20 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Penso che tu abbia letto molto poco in merito. La tua idea è condizionata moltissimo dalla cassa di risonanza dei canali "accademici".
> Ci sono farmaci omeopatici che hanno dimostrato di essere molto diversi da un placebo. Altri che invece hanno dimostrato di essere un placebo.
> Che l'omeopatia non abbia spiegazioni scientifiche è un pregiudizio dettato da una visione esclusivamente farmacologica.
> Cerca Ormesi su Google e leggi cosa ti esce. Poi ne riparliamo.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (20 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ci sono pratiche che ancora non si vogliono riconoscere semplicemente perché non si riesce a dare una spiegazione al loro meccanismo d'azione.
> Un esempio è l'agopuntura, miracolosa nella terapia del dolore. Le cui dimostrazioni scientifiche sono insindacabili.
> Eppure per Garattini è colleghi è ancora oggi una metodica da stregoni.
> Ma a qualcuno non viene il dubbio che forse ci sono troppi interessi in ballo? Non solo economici, ma anche di prestigio personale. Pensate a un parruccone che per anni dice peste e corna di qualcosa che poi invece si dimostra efficace. Quale sarebbe la ripercussione sul suo prestigio professionale? In un lampo dalle stelle alle stalle.
> ...


Certo, c'è un conflitto di interessi pazzesco... case farmaceutiche, ma anche la credibilità di certi intoccabili luminari.
In ogni caso per quanto riguarda l'agopuntura, ci sono ambulatori in ospedali pubblici dove viene praticata, l'utente paga solo un ticket il cui costo varia da regione a regione.


----------



## Dalida (20 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Se un rimedio naturale funziona, perché il servizio sanitario non dovrebbe pagarlo ?
> *Non è che la gastroscopia non serve.. diciamo che non sempre serve  !* proprio perché se si tratta di un disturbo psicosomatico, è inutile farsi cacciare un tubo nello stomaco.
> Certo  che se c'è  un sospetto di _ Helicobacter Pylori forse è necessaria._


non serve nel tuo caso, certo, mi riferivo a quello.
nel complesso, se hai un disturbo d'ansia generalizzato, a seconda della gravità, terapia e farmaci o solo terapia.
ho conosciuto molte persone che assumevano farmaci più o meno naturali, che tutto sommato danni non fanno all'organismo. di solito dopo pochi mesi erano punto e a capo. secondo il mio parere, che comunque non è quello di un medico, dovresti andare proprio da uno psicologo/psichiatra ed evitare di gettare soldi e tempo in qualcosa che, sempre secondo me, non funziona.
sono consapevole che c'è un abuso di farmaci, soprattutto psico di ultima generazione, che ci sono in ballo gli interessi di industrie farmaceutiche ecc. 
ciò non toglie che, per quella che è la mia esperienza e la mia conoscenza, sta roba non serve.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (20 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Un amico medico infatti mi ha detto che è così. Ma lui è olandese. Comunque dice che ci sono stati studi seri che lo confermano. Invece mi ha stroncato la ozonoterapia, che su me ha fatto veri miracoli


Leggevo poco fa in rete che il 50% dei medici olandesi usano medicinali non convenzionali....
per curiosità per cosa hai usato l'ozonoterapia ?


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (20 Novembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> non serve nel tuo caso, certo, mi riferivo a quello.
> nel complesso, se hai un disturbo d'ansia generalizzato, a seconda della gravità, terapia e farmaci o solo terapia.
> ho conosciuto molte persone che assumevano farmaci più o meno naturali, che tutto sommato danni non fanno all'organismo. di solito dopo pochi mesi erano punto e a capo. secondo il mio parere, che comunque non è quello di un medico, dovresti andare proprio da uno psicologo/psichiatra ed evitare di gettare soldi e tempo in qualcosa che, sempre secondo me, non funziona.
> sono consapevole che c'è un abuso di farmaci, soprattutto psico di ultima generazione, che ci sono in ballo gli interessi di industrie farmaceutiche ecc.
> ciò non toglie che, per quella che è la mia esperienza e la mia conoscenza, sta roba non serve.


Io mi trovo in un momento difficile della mia vita, ( vedi thread confessionale). E' lecito che qualche segnale il mio corpo me lo mandi. Un leggera gastrite nervosa per esempio, mi si è rifatta viva in questi giorni. Generalmente non  prendo mai farmaci. A meno che non abbia un'infezione seria ( bronchite, ascessi, cistite etc.). Attualmente sto assumendo  delle gocce naturali, che effetto placebo o no, mi fanno bene. 
Sono seguita da un nutrizionista, da una naturopata, e all'occorrenza faccio qualche seduta da una buona psicologa.
Il thread l'ho aperto, per sentire le esperienze di altri utenti sull'argomento.


----------



## Buscopann (20 Novembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> penso che la tua idea sia condizionata dal fatto che credi a tutto e ti informi su google.
> scusa, *ma un esordio così*, non meritava risposta tanto diversa.
> 
> detto questo, fiordiloto chiedeva pareri e le ho dato il mio senza sindacare sull'informazione altrui. per il resto, ognuno può assumere quello che meglio crede.


L'esordio così è la risposta a questa tua affermazione "non ci sono studi che dimostrano che l'omeopatia sia diversa da un placebo".

Questa non è un'opinione. Questa è una presa di posizione. Direi piuttosto arrogante, ma che non corrisponde al vero. Ed è l'affermazione che più di altre circola sull'omeopatia, insieme al fatto che costa un casino o che è lenta. Tutte scemate.


Buscopann


----------



## disincantata (20 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Spesso non c'è il tempo per esserlo (psicologo). I medici di base spesso sono talmente fagocitati dalla burocrazia che non hanno la possibilità di dedicare il tempe che magari sarebbe necessario a ogni paziente.
> C'è anche una crisi sociale spaventosa, che causa il sovraffollamento di ambulatori e pronto soccorso ospedalieri per problemi di poco conto. C'è gente che va dal medico per un mal di gola o un raffreddore, intasando l'ambulatorio e sottraendo tempo prezioso che potrebbe essere dedicato a chi ne ha più bisogno.
> Inoltre c'è anche un problema di "spersonalizzazione" della medicina. Linee Guida e Protocolli hanno portato i pazienti allo stesso livello degli animali di un allevamento. A tutti la stessa terapia. E' un modo anche per tutelarsi da eventuali ritorsioni in caso di problemi gravi. Se ti attieni alla linea guida nessuna potrà rivalersi contro di te in sede giudiziaria. Altrimenti puoi essere incriminato per negligenza. Ma le conseguenze di questa visione sono sotto gli occhi di tutti.
> 
> Buscopann



Se i medici di base, avessero a cuore davvero la persona , i pronto soccorso non sarebbero tanto iintasati. 

Oggi devi prenotare quasi qualunque cosa dal medico di base, anche per far vedere analisi prescritte da lui.

Senza appuntamento devi stare male male, a quel  punto manco guardi orario e se c'e' e vai al p.s.!

Non sono aggiornata perche' fortunatamente sono felicemente in pensione da anni, ma nel 2000  un medico di base prendeva 15.000.000  d i   lire  al mese per il massimo di pazienti consentito.  NON SE la passava male, mi sembra.

Aggiungici qualche visita privata, regali,  mance, da farci cento firme!

Ho avuto in tanti anni solo due medici di base speciali.  UNO è due fantastico, ed ho pure fatto l'errore di non ascoltarlo, per paura,  in un caso è potevo/dovevo evitarmi un intervento  ed aveva ragione lui. 

HA smesso  di praticare,   aveva pochi pazienti perche' non accontentava i 'clienti', non dava certificati medici  facili. E criticava la chirurgia facile.

Entrava nel cuore dei pazienti.

Aveva sempre problema di soldi,  Vero problema,   perche' gli interessava solo la salute della gente. Fuori dal mondo attuale.
Pure cardiologo.  Sempre rimpianto.

Ho sbagliato a cambiare medico per distanza.


----------



## Buscopann (20 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Certo, c'è un conflitto di interessi pazzesco... case farmaceutiche, ma anche la credibilità di certi intoccabili luminari.
> In ogni caso per quanto riguarda l'agopuntura, ci sono ambulatori in ospedali pubblici dove viene praticata, l'utente paga solo un ticket il cui costo varia da regione a regione.


In certe Regioni ci sono ambulatori anche di omeopatia convenzionati col SSN.
In Toscana c'è addirittura un Ospedale, a Pitigliano, dove di pratica la medicina integrata. Medici tradizionali collaborano con medici omeopati, agopuntori ed esperti in fitoterapia per migliorare ulteriormente la salute dei pazienti.
E' il terzo anno di fila che questo esperimento (unico in Italia) ottiene il rinnovo della Convenzione Regionale. Motivo? I pazienti stanno meglio e c'è addirittura un forte risparmio sulla spesa sanitaria.

Buscopann


----------



## Eratò (20 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Ci sono molti stati Europei in cui la medicina omeopatica è riconosciuta ed è a carico del Servizio sanitario.
> Parlando di medicina alternativa, non esiste solo l'omeopatia.
> 
> 
> *neretto : *è quello che dicevo io. infatti, sostenevo che magari non serve fare una gastroscopia, ma prendere qualcosa per l'ansia. ( non necessariamente un farmaco ansiolitico)


Per parlare di disturbi psicosomatici e arrivare a tale conclusione e' indispensabile escludere le malattie organiche e poi procedere.Dare ansiolitici senza diagnosi di disturbo e' fare i ciarlatani non i medici.


----------



## Buscopann (20 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se i medici di base, avessero a cuore davvero la persona , i pronto soccorso non sarebbero tanto iintasati.
> 
> Oggi devi prenotare quasi qualunque cosa dal medico di base, anche per far vedere analisi prescritte da lui.
> 
> ...


E' giusto mettere un appuntamento. Senza gli ambulatori sarebbero strapieni di gente. Lo so perché è il mio lavoro. Il medico ha la necessità di difendersi a un certo punto dai pazienti, che altrimenti gli chiederebbero di andare pure a fare la spesa per loro perché non si possono muovere.

Buscopann


----------



## Eratò (20 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E' giusto mettere un appuntamento. Senza gli ambulatori sarebbero strapieni di gente. Lo so perché è il mio lavoro. Il medico ha la necessità di difendersi a un certo punto dai pazienti, che altrimenti gli chiederebbero di andare pure a fare la spesa per loro perché non si possono muovere.
> 
> Buscopann


Ti darei un verde ma non ne ho:up:


----------



## lunaiena (20 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Stanchezza cronica, tachicardia, aritmie, vertigini, gastriti, coliti, dermatiti, difese immunitarie particolarmente basse ...
> e la lista potrebbe continuare.
> Corpo e mente sono legati e si influenzano reciprocamente...
> che ne pensate ?



Si legatissimi...un legame indissolubile

rimedi:
Vivere  in un "Presepe" con 
pace ...tranquillità ...serenità ...
dove ogni persona riveste un unico ruolo
il postino ,il lattaio la guardia comunale
dove la scuola unica parte dall'asilo e finisce con la terza media
dove si sperimenta il valore della solidarietà 
e il reciproco aiuto...
dove la nascita di un bambino è l'evento dell'anno 
in quanto unico nato 
E tutti ti fanno visita portando doni...
Dove i ritmi del tempo sono scanditi dalla natura e dalle feste paesane
in cui se qualcuno manca 
tutti se ne accorgono chiedendo notizie...
quando muore qualcuno la vita si ferma 
e tutti partecipano alle esequie come gesto di rispetto
e se vogliamo godere della comodità della città c'è l'automobile 
o la corriera ...ma giusto il tempo per usufruire dei servizi
tornando con solerzia nelle nostre dimore 
Aggiungerei che il mio paese è metà turistica 
per quelle persone che vogliono disintossicarsi 
dai ritmi frenetici della città ...


----------



## Eratò (20 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Stanchezza cronica, tachicardia, aritmie, vertigini, gastriti, coliti, dermatiti, difese immunitarie particolarmente basse ...
> e la lista potrebbe continuare.
> Corpo e mente sono legati e si influenzano reciprocamente...
> che ne pensate ?


Questo ti potrebbe interessare
http://www.moebiusonline.eu/fuorionda/secondo_cervello.shtml


----------



## disincantata (20 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E' giusto mettere un appuntamento. Senza gli ambulatori sarebbero strapieni di gente. Lo so perché è il mio lavoro. Il medico ha la necessità di difendersi a un certo punto dai pazienti, che altrimenti gli chiederebbero di andare pure a fare la spesa per loro perché non si possono muovere.
> 
> Buscopann



IO non parlavo di chiamate a domicilio. 

PER FORTUNA  HO avuto da sempre una polizza sanitaria privata e per  le figlie sempre venuto il pediatra a casa e fatto visite specialistiche di ogni genere privatamente. Tutto rimborsato.

Parlo che se hai bisogno e telefoni ti fanno aspettare una settimana per andare in ambulatorio. QUINDI molti vanno al p.s.

HO visto  al p.s. genitori con un neonato e la febbre. Con ilrischio prendesse pure virus.

'PERCHE ' UN genitore porta un neonato al p.s. generico?


----------



## Eratò (20 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> IO non parlavo di chiamate a domicilio.
> 
> PER FORTUNA  HO avuto da sempre una polizza sanitaria privata e per  le figlie sempre venuto il pediatra a casa e fatto visite specialistiche di ogni genere privatamente. Tutto rimborsato.
> 
> ...


E' probabile che li abbia indirizzati al ps proprio il medico di base nel caso in cui sospettasse una malattia grave non gestibile a domicilio come una bronchiolite ad esempio.


----------



## disincantata (20 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> E' probabile che li abbia indirizzati al ps proprio il medico di base nel caso in cui sospettasse una malattia grave non gestibile a domicilio come una bronchiolite ad esempio.


Ma quelli erano da tre ore in attesa. Fa in tempo a morire un neonato con 40 di febbre. P.s. di Erba.


----------



## disincantata (20 Novembre 2014)

Predisponi un ricovero se e' grave o no?


----------



## Eratò (20 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ma quelli erano da tre ore in attesa. Fa in tempo a morire un neonato con 40 di febbre. P.s. di Erba.


Mi sembra strano...In genere vengono vengono valutati prima,si attribuisce il codice e nel caso di un neonato viene spesso richiesta la consulenza del pediatra.


----------



## Eratò (20 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Predisponi un ricovero se e' grave o no?


Certo che lo predisponi...


----------



## Fantastica (20 Novembre 2014)

Quoto disincantata. Bisogna considerare però che il numero di pazienti si è moltiplicato negli ultimi quarant'anni in ragione del fatto che la popolazione anziana è sempre più numerosa: e sappiamo come si comportano certi anziani con i medici di base (un plauso alla loro pazienza). 
Però è vero che sono deficitari in modo vergognoso di preparazione, anzitutto ( molti sono proprio delle bestie con la laurea), di tempo, di attenzione.
Parlo da figlia, sorella e cognata di medici.


----------



## Buscopann (20 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> IO non parlavo di chiamate a domicilio.
> 
> PER FORTUNA  HO avuto da sempre una polizza sanitaria privata e per  le figlie sempre venuto il pediatra a casa e fatto visite specialistiche di ogni genere privatamente. Tutto rimborsato.
> 
> ...


1) perché la sintomatologia necessita un intervento ospedaliero

2) perché i genitori riconoscono come grave una sintomatologia banale che può essere gestita a casa.  Il pediatra prova a farlo capire. Ma loro nulla. Per un pò di febbre vogliono la visita. Non si è mai visto un medico negare l'accesso a pazienti che necessitano una visita urgente. È il paziente che spesso valuta come urgente ciò che in realtà non è. 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (20 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ma quelli erano da tre ore in attesa. Fa in tempo a morire un neonato con 40 di febbre. P.s. di Erba.


La febbre non è un sintomo grave. Soprattutto se è l'unico sintomo e se risponde agli antipiretici.
In ospedale, come ha scritto Eratò, assegnano i codici in base alla gravità. 

Buscopann


----------



## Dalida (20 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Io mi trovo in un momento difficile della mia vita, ( vedi thread confessionale). E' lecito che qualche segnale il mio corpo me lo mandi. Un leggera gastrite nervosa per esempio, mi si è rifatta viva in questi giorni. Generalmente non  prendo mai farmaci. A meno che non abbia un'infezione seria ( bronchite, ascessi, cistite etc.). Attualmente sto assumendo  delle gocce naturali, che effetto placebo o no, mi fanno bene.
> Sono seguita da un nutrizionista, da una naturopata, e all'occorrenza faccio qualche seduta da una buona psicologa.
> Il thread l'ho aperto, per sentire le esperienze di altri utenti sull'argomento.


lo so che sei in un momento difficile, proprio per questo volevo metterti in guardia. 
i momenti difficili sono proprio quelli in cui è più facile imbattersi in ciarlatani e ciarlatanerie varie. è una cosa che accade puntualmente, lo so a causa d un grave problema familiare di cui preferisco non parlare in questa sezione. 
anche io, in un momento di disperazione totale, ho provato varia roba omeopatica, naturale ecc. ci sono medici laureati e specializzati che sono anche omeopati, e infatti io andai da uno di questi, quindi la mia mica è una difesa dei medici o dei farmaci per partito preso, anzi. dei farmaci si abusa, vengono prescritti ansiolitici per problemi di insonnia e cose simili, che infatti mica vanno bene. talvolta sono necessari, per periodi più o meno lunghi, ma non assunti come fossero mentine. in generale, la roba naturale non è dannosa pertanto non fa veri e propri danni, ma neppure ti fa bene, è il placebo che, per rispondere anche a buscopann, è l'effetto di cui si parla maggiormente o esclusivamente, almeno su siti specializzati, riviste, ambulatori e non su qualche oscuro anfratto del web.


----------



## Buscopann (20 Novembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> lo so che sei in un momento difficile, proprio per questo volevo metterti in guardia.
> i momenti difficili sono proprio quelli in cui è più facile imbattersi in ciarlatani e ciarlatanerie varie. è una cosa che accade puntualmente, lo so a causa d un grave problema familiare di cui preferisco non parlare in questa sezione.
> anche io, in un momento di disperazione totale, ho provato varia roba omeopatica, naturale ecc. ci sono medici laureati e specializzati che sono anche omeopati, e infatti io andai da uno di questi, quindi la mia mica è una difesa dei medici o dei farmaci per partito preso, anzi. dei farmaci si abusa, vengono prescritti ansiolitici per problemi di insonnia e cose simili, che infatti mica vanno bene. talvolta sono necessari, per periodi più o meno lunghi, ma non assunti come fossero mentine. in generale, la roba naturale non è dannosa pertanto non fa veri e propri danni, ma neppure ti fa bene, è il placebo che, per rispondere anche a buscopann, è l'effetto di cui si parla maggiormente o esclusivamente, almeno su siti specializzati, riviste, ambulatori e non su qualche oscuro anfratto del web.


Non mi stai rispondendo in verità. Il tuo è sempre un "sentito dire". Indipendentemente dalla fonte.
Hli studi coi medicinali omeopatici (quelli seri intendo) non vengono fatti nei sottoscala di qualche sito internet, bensì da ricercatori e pubblicati anche su riviste non del settore.
Aggiungo anche che non è assolutamente vero che la "roba naturale" non fa male. La fitoterapia può dare effetti collaterali molto pesanti se non viene consigliata da chi la conosce. E anche alcuni rimedi omeopatici ad altissime diluizioni possono causare peggioramenti omeopatici improvvisi e molto pesanti.

Buscopann


----------



## Nocciola (20 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Per parlare di disturbi psicosomatici e arrivare a tale conclusione e' indispensabile escludere le malattie organiche e poi procedere.Dare ansiolitici senza diagnosi di disturbo e' fare i ciarlatani non i medici.


Guarda del mio medico posso dire tutto tranne che sia ciarlatano
Mi conosce e sa che sono ipocondriaca, quando ha ritenuto di prescrivermi esami l'ha sempre fatto
e' sempre fin troppo scurpolosa ma mi ha detto chiaramente "ti evito di spendere soldi e permessi dal lavoro" e infatti aveva ragione
Dopodichè io che mi conosco potevo evitare di andarci ma avrei agito di testa mia, probabilmente sbagliando


----------



## Dalida (20 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non mi stai rispondendo in verità. Il tuo è sempre un "sentito dire". Indipendentemente dalla fonte.
> Hli studi coi medicinali omeopatici (quelli seri intendo) non vengono fatti nei sottoscala di qualche sito internet, bensì da ricercatori e pubblicati anche su riviste non del settore.
> 
> Buscopann


ma che sentito dire? ti sto dicendo che li ho presi per un breve tempo, che ho amiche che li hanno presi, che sono andata da un omeopata che è pure un medico. a me non hanno fatto niente, quando ho fatto ricerche da me ho notato, peraltro molto facilmente, che non ci sono granché studi validi circa l'efficacia, se non attraverso una bibliografia che legittima se stessa, un po' come quella dei negazionisti che si citano fra loro per darsi ragione a vicenda. 
fiordiloto soffre di ansia e pertanto, a mio avviso, dovrebbe concentrarsi su quella.
se per te sto dicendo cazzate indipendentemente dalla fonte, comprese esperienze dirette o di persone a me vicine che ti devo dire, pigliati quello che preferisci.


----------



## Eratò (20 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda del mio medico posso dire tutto tranne che sia ciarlatano
> Mi conosce e sa che sono ipocondriaca, quando ha ritenuto di prescrivermi esami l'ha sempre fatto
> e' sempre fin troppo scurpolosa ma mi ha detto chiaramente "ti evito di spendere soldi e permessi dal lavoro" e infatti aveva ragione
> Dopodichè io che mi conosco potevo evitare di andarci ma avrei agito di testa mia, probabilmente sbagliando


Non generalizziamo.Un medico bravo e' dotato di fiuto,conosce il suo paziente e agisce secondo scienza e coscienza.Il tuo di medico infatti ha eseguito degli esami,ha escluso una patologia cardiaca,ha concluso che si trattava di ansia.Va bene cosi' e va anche bene "aspettiamo e vediamo".Ma se non avesse fatto questo percorso e t'avesse dato subito un ansiolitico non andava bene no.Sai quante donne vengono catalogate come "esaurite" e si beccano bdz come acqua fresca?E alcune di loro non erano "esaurite" e neanche avevano una crisi di panico ma un angina pectoris che nella donna puo' dare una sintomatologia diversa rispetto al uomo...


----------



## Fantastica (20 Novembre 2014)

@Farfie

esclusa l'ernia iatale?


----------



## Nocciola (20 Novembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Farfie
> 
> esclusa l'ernia iatale?


no. E' probabile che qualcosa ci sia. per ora do la colpa all'ansia e al nervoso poi ci penserò
anche perchè piuttosto che fare la gastroscopia muoio serena così


----------



## Fantastica (20 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> no. E' probabile che qualcosa ci sia. per ora do la colpa all'ansia e al nervoso poi ci penserò
> anche perchè piuttosto che fare la gastroscopia muoio serena così


Se hai avuto tachicardie saltuarie e hai avvertito difficoltà di digestione, o mal di stomaco, te la do per il 95%.
Il rimedio è semplice: mangiare piccole quantità e spesso. Evitare agrumi e succhi derivati, salse di pomodoro varie, bevande gassate, latte intero, panna, gelato e formaggi.
Qualcuno dice anche caffè, té, cioccolato, fritti, aglio, cipolle e cibi piccanti... ma insomma mi pare si esageri.


----------



## Buscopann (20 Novembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma che sentito dire? ti sto dicendo che li ho presi per un breve tempo, che ho amiche che li hanno presi, che sono andata da un omeopata che è pure un medico. a me non hanno fatto niente, quando ho fatto ricerche da me ho notato, peraltro molto facilmente, che non ci sono granché studi validi circa l'efficacia, se non attraverso una bibliografia che legittima se stessa, un po' come quella dei negazionisti che si citano fra loro per darsi ragione a vicenda.
> fiordiloto soffre di ansia e pertanto, a mio avviso, dovrebbe concentrarsi su quella.
> se per te sto dicendo cazzate indipendentemente dalla fonte, comprese esperienze dirette o di persone a me vicine che ti devo dire, pigliati quello che preferisci.


Soffro di mal di testa. Ma se prendo il Moment non mi passa. A me il Moment non fa proprio nulla. E neppure l'aspirina.
Metto in discussione tutta la farmacologia perché ho provato il moment e non mi ha funzionato? Ma che ragionamento del cavolo fai scusa?
Ci si basa su degli studi per stabilire se un medicinale funziona o meno, non sul singolo caso. E studi ce ne sono.

http://www.telemeditalia.it/it/ej-o...tti-riproducibili-in-labora.html#.VG4Bou9OUuQ

http://umm.edu/health/medical/altmed/herb/arnica

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22767532

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/?term=zanasi+homeopathic

Per chi ha voglia di leggere. io ho messo solo qualche link. Ma se ne possono trovare centinaia se si sa cosa cercare
Precisazione: gli autori non sono omeopati e le riveste su cui sono pubblicati i lavori non sono riviste di omeopatia.

Buscopann


----------



## Palladiano (20 Novembre 2014)

Chiedo a chi conosce di più
Se non sbaglio l'omeopatia si basa su un principio attivo estremamente estremamente diluito. Tant'è che gli effetti dello stesso si sviluppano in un lungo periodo. E mi domando, se quel principio attivo lo prendo attraverso un farmaco tradizionale con effetto immediato non è meglio?
Ma ripeto che sono ignorante. Leggerò i link


----------



## Homer (20 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Chiedo a chi conosce di più
> Se non sbaglio l'omeopatia si basa su un* principio attivo estremamente estremamente diluito*. Tant'è che gli effetti dello stesso si sviluppano in un lungo periodo. E mi domando, se quel principio attivo lo prendo attraverso un farmaco tradizionale con effetto immediato non è meglio?
> Ma ripeto che sono ignorante. Leggerò i link



Aggiungici un altra ventina di volte l'avverbio estremamente :up: visto di persona [cit. Esperienza di Homer]


----------



## Dalida (20 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Soffro di mal di testa. Ma se prendo il Moment non mi passa. A me il Moment non fa proprio nulla. E neppure l'aspirina.
> Metto in discussione tutta la farmacologia perché ho provato il moment e non mi ha funzionato? Ma che ragionamento del cavolo fai scusa?
> Ci si basa su degli studi per stabilire se un medicinale funziona o meno, non sul singolo caso. E studi ce ne sono.
> 
> ...


sì, beh, ce ne sono altrettanti che smentiscono l'efficacia, direi anche di più.
tipo:
http://www.lifehacker.com.au/2014/04/its-official-homeopathy-is-a-load-of-old-bollocks/

qui sono elencati pure in ordine cronologico per chi volesse leggerli:

http://www.queryonline.it/2011/02/07/omeopatia-metanalisi/

ci sono studi che addirittura ritengono no sia proprio etico prescrivere farmaci omeopatici per la conclamata inutilità.
ad ogni modo, ripeto, si chiedevano pareri e questo è il mio. non è che non mi sia informata semplicemente sono arrivata a conclusioni diverse dalle tue, consultando peraltro molti medici [purtroppo].
poi ognuno prendesse ciò che ritiene faccia meglio per lui.


----------



## Dalida (20 Novembre 2014)

attenzione a questa considerazione, che non è certo mia ma riportata da uno dei link postati:

_L’effetto terapeutico starebbe quindi nell’interazione personale tra omeopata e paziente, giustificando quindi la peculiarità e l’efficacia dell’approccio Omeopatico. Questo, in buona sostanza, consiste nel tempo che l’omeopata dedica alla visita di ogni paziente prima della prescrizione del rimedio. Nella medicina “ufficiale” invece la visita è di norma molto, per necessità o meno, molto più veloce e impersonale._


----------



## free (20 Novembre 2014)

però secondo me è vero che il morale alto aiuti la guarigione, che tuttavia è già un passo successivo alla malattia

e l'agopuntura funziona davvero (forse non su tutti, ma più naturale di così, non credo ci sia nulla, boh?)


----------



## Nocciola (20 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> però secondo me è vero che il morale alto aiuti la guarigione, che tuttavia è già un passo successivo alla malattia
> 
> e *l'agopuntura funziona davvero *(forse non su tutti, ma più naturale di così, non credo ci sia nulla, boh?)


quoto

Per la mia ansia ha fatto miracoli


----------



## Buscopann (20 Novembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> sì, beh, ce ne sono altrettanti che smentiscono l'efficacia, direi anche di più.
> tipo:
> http://www.lifehacker.com.au/2014/04/its-official-homeopathy-is-a-load-of-old-bollocks/
> 
> ...


Citare le metanalisi è esattamente il modo migliore per fare DISINFORMAZIONE e aggrapparsi appunto a chi vuole smentire qualcosa in modo scorretto.
Sai che cos'è una metanalisi? Nel caso te lo spiego.
Prendi tutta una serie di studi, ritenuti di buona qualità, e ci fai un'analisi statistica. Qual è il limite di una metanalisi? Il fatto che metti insieme le mele con le pere. 
Se ho uno studio sull'artrite reumatoide che mi dismostra l'efficacia si un prodotto omeopatico e questo lo metto insieme con 20 studi sul mal di testa o sull'ipertensione dove invece l'omeopatia non serve un tubo quale sarà il risultato? Che l'omeopatia non serve a un cazzo. Ma non è vero. Perché nell'artrite reumatoide invece era efficace.
Ti faccio inoltre notare che io ho riportato studi clinici. Tu hai riportato una metanalisi e inoltre non ho neppure aperto il link si Query on line perché conosco il sito ed è informazione di parte. Come se io volessi dimostrarti l'efficacia dell'omeopatia riportandoti i siti internet degli omeopati e di quello che dicono.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (20 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> però secondo me è vero che il morale alto aiuti la guarigione, che tuttavia è già un passo successivo alla malattia
> 
> *e l'agopuntura funziona davvero *(forse non su tutti, ma più naturale di così, non credo ci sia nulla, boh?)


Non dirlo a Dalida. Perché su Query On Line dicono che è una bufala pure quella ovviamente. Riportando solo i lavori che ne smentirebbero l'efficacia e ignorando (ovviamente in maniera volontaria) tutti quelli che dicono il contrario.

Ti confesso un segreto. Per i detrattori sono ottimi lavori solo quelli che dimostrano l'inefficacia di queste terapie. Mentre quelli che dicono il contrario sono ovviamente di pessima qualità. Furbi eh? Semplicemente perché non riescono ad accettare che agopuntura, omeopatia o altre terapie comunemente definite non convenzionali possano funzionare.
Meno male però che la Medicina Accademica non è così potente da influenzare proprio del tutto i Governi. E in molti Paesi (Francia e Germani tanto per fare qualche esempio) alcuni medicinali omeopatici chiaramente efficacia vengono impiegati addirittura a livello ospedaliero.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (20 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Chiedo a chi conosce di più
> Se non sbaglio l'omeopatia si basa su un principio attivo estremamente estremamente diluito. Tant'è che gli effetti dello stesso si sviluppano in un lungo periodo. E mi domando, se quel principio attivo lo prendo attraverso un farmaco tradizionale con effetto immediato non è meglio?
> Ma ripeto che sono ignorante. Leggerò i link


Quando la diluizione va oltre la 12 CH (dodicesima centesimale) non c'è più possibilità di trovare neppure una molecola perché si oltrepassa il numero di Avogadro.
Fino alla 12 CH il meccanismo d'azioine può essere spiegato anche farmacologicamente attraverso l'ormesi (che non è un'invenzione degli omeopati, ma un fenomeno conosciuto da anni). Oltre alla 12 CH il meccanismo d'azione è ignoto, ma ci sono studi molto promettenti condotti da equipe di fisici (non di farmacologi), che dimostrerebbero le modificazioni chimico-fisiche dell'acqua indotte dal soluto. Molte di esse si conservano anche dopo la scomparsa dell'ultima molecola di soluto. Il farmaco diventa l'acqua modificata.
Per rispondere alla tua domanda bisognerebbe spiegare però su quali principi si basa l'omeopatia. Tu non prendi un antibiotico diluito per curarti un'infezione batterica. In omeopatia non si vuole riprodurre l'effetto di un farmaco diluendolo. Tutto ciò non ha senso.
L'omeopatia invece utilizza diluite delle sostanze per curare dei sintomi che sono indotti dalle stesse sostanze se somministrate in quantità ponderali.
Faccio un esempio. Quando tagli le cipolle cosa ti succede? Ti si irritano gli occhi, ti lacrimano e ti cola il naso. In omeopatia usi Allium Cepa (cipolla) diluita per curare questi sintomi, ad esempio quando hai un raffreddore o una rinite allergica che si manifesta esattamente con questa sintomatologia.
C'è anche una spiegazione. Ma qui mi dilungherei ulteriormente. Se sei curioso però te la posto.

Buscopann

Buscopann


----------



## Dalida (20 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Citare le metanalisi è esattamente il modo migliore per fare DISINFORMAZIONE e aggrapparsi appunto a chi vuole smentire qualcosa in modo scorretto.
> Sai che cos'è una metanalisi? Nel caso te lo spiego.
> Prendi tutta una serie di studi, ritenuti di buona qualità, e ci fai un'analisi statistica. Qual è il limite di una metanalisi? Il fatto che metti insieme le mele con le pere.
> Se ho uno studio sull'artrite reumatoide che mi dismostra l'efficacia si un prodotto omeopatico e questo lo metto insieme con 20 studi sul mal di testa o sull'ipertensione dove invece l'omeopatia non serve un tubo quale sarà il risultato? Che l'omeopatia non serve a un cazzo. Ma non è vero. Perché nell'artrite reumatoide invece era efficace.
> ...


so cos'è una meta-analisi [in questo senso vedi l'atteggiamento pigna in culo di cui prima], seppure non in ambito clinico, ambito nel quale studi non ne ho fatti.
ho affrontato spesso queste tediose discussioni con questo tedioso approccio per cui quell'informazione è di parte, quest'altra non va bene e questa è disinformazione ecc.
mi cito, che ti devo dire, pigliati ciò che vuoi e tutto ciò che ritieni ti faccia bene. questa, come altre, per me mica è una questione di principio, anche perché ho zero interessi in ballo.
se uno chiede un parere il mio questo è, sicuro arriveranno in cento a dire che sbaglio. sbaglierò.


----------



## Dalida (20 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non dirlo a Dalida.


ne fai scioccamente una questione personale. bah, assurdo.


----------



## free (20 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non dirlo a Dalida. Perché su Query On Line dicono che è una bufala pure quella ovviamente. Riportando solo i lavori che ne smentirebbero l'efficacia e ignorando (ovviamente in maniera volontaria) tutti quelli che dicono il contrario.
> 
> Ti confesso un segreto. Per i detrattori sono ottimi lavori solo quelli che dimostrano l'inefficacia di queste terapie. Mentre quelli che dicono il contrario sono ovviamente di pessima qualità. Furbi eh? Semplicemente perché non riescono ad accettare che agopuntura, omeopatia o altre terapie comunemente definite non convenzionali possano funzionare.
> Meno male però che la Medicina Accademica non è così potente da influenzare proprio del tutto i Governi. E in molti Paesi (Francia e Germani tanto per fare qualche esempio) alcuni medicinali omeopatici chiaramente efficacia vengono impiegati addirittura a livello ospedaliero.
> ...



però anche da noi molti medici di famiglia sono anche omeopati o agopuntori, quindi credo che anche noi abbiamo possibilità di essere informati e di scegliere, al di là della medicina accademica


----------



## free (20 Novembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> ne fai scioccamente una questione personale. bah, assurdo.



sei scettica per caso?


----------



## Dalida (20 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> sei scettica per caso?


no, perché? 
in generale su tutto, innanzitutto su me stessa e su ciò che faccio/dico.


----------



## Buscopann (20 Novembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> so cos'è una meta-analisi [in questo senso vedi l'atteggiamento pigna in culo di cui prima], seppure non in ambito clinico, ambito nel quale studi non ne ho fatti.
> ho affrontato spesso queste tediose discussioni con questo tedioso approccio per cui quell'informazione è di parte, quest'altra non va bene e questa è disinformazione ecc.
> mi cito, che ti devo dire, pigliati ciò che vuoi e tutto ciò che ritieni ti faccia bene. questa, come altre, per me mica è una questione di principio, anche perché ho zero interessi in ballo.
> se uno chiede un parere il mio questo è, sicuro arriveranno in cento a dire che sbaglio. sbaglierò.


Mi spiace. Non è una questione di pigliarmi quello che voglio o quello che mi piace. Di fare una crociata per difendere l'omepatia o altre terapie.
Io sono fortemente irritato per l'atteggiamento che molta gente continua a tenere quando parla di queste cose che spesso neppure conosce approfonditamente.
Puoi dire che l'hai provato e con te non ha funzionato. Benissimo. Questo conta tanto quanto una persona che dice di averla provata e ha funzionato.
Il nocciolo della questione però non è questo. Se qualcuno ti cerca di dare un punto di vista diverso, forse si potrebbe anche scrivere :" effettivamente ho letto qualcosina, soprattutto fonti che ne parlavano male. Mi informerò meglio o leggerò con attenzione quello che mi ha postato".
Se invece continui a dire che è una fuffa, non cerchi un confronto, macerchi  di dimostrare in modo pregiudiziale che non c'è nulla di serio nell'omeopatia. MA NON E' ASSOLUTAMENTE VERO.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (20 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> però anche da noi molti medici di famiglia sono anche omeopati o agopuntori, quindi credo che anche noi abbiamo possibilità di essere informati e di scegliere, al di là della medicina accademica


Non si tratta di scegliere o di credere in un Dio.
Innanzitutto l'omeopatia non è in contrapposizione con i farmaci. Chi lo pensa è molto pericoloso, anche per la stessa omeopatia.
Si tratta di informarsi e di farsi un'idea, non condizionata da Garattinisti o da parrucconi del mondo accademico. E' per quello che molti medici diventano anche omeopati o agopuntori. Proprio perché si accorgono che inalcune patologie gli studi ci sono e sono validi. Ciò fa scattare in loro l'interesse, anche per offrire delle terapie in più (non delle alternative) ai loro pazienti.

Buscopann


----------



## Dalida (20 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mi spiace. Non è una questione di pigliarmi quello che voglio o quello che mi piace. Di fare una crociata per difendere l'omepatia o altre terapie.
> Io sono fortemente irritato per l'atteggiamento che molta gente continua a tenere quando parla di queste cose che spesso neppure conosce approfonditamente.
> Puoi dire che l'hai provato e con te non ha funzionato. Benissimo. Questo conta tanto quanto una persona che dice di averla provata e ha funzionato.
> Il nocciolo della questione però non è questo. Se qualcuno ti cerca di dare un punto di vista diverso, forse si potrebbe anche scrivere :*" effettivamente ho letto qualcosina, soprattutto fonti che ne parlavano male. Mi informerò meglio o leggerò con attenzione quello che mi ha postato".*
> ...


scusa, eh, se non ho detto quello che volevi tu. 
non volevo dimostrare in modo pregiudiziale niente, non ho proprio neanche niente da dimostrare e a domanda "sei medico?" ho risposto mille volte che non lo sono e mi basavo su mie esperienze e mie informazioni, un po' recuperate per conto mio un po' dai medici che ho consultato, compreso quello omeopata.
molto spesso parlo qui come parlerei normalmente. se ti irrita mi spiace, anche perché davvero non ne ho nessuna intenzione, anzi, non ne faccio mai una questione personale.


----------



## free (20 Novembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> no, perché?
> in generale su tutto, innanzitutto su me stessa e su ciò che faccio/dico.



perchè non provi l'agopuntura? anche se non hai nulla di che: nella prima visita il medico scopre gli organi da eventualmente riequilibrare

oppure prova questa, che mi ha fatto il mio dentista:

prendi un gentile volontario, ti siedi e lo collochi in piedi al tuo fianco, ora stendi un braccio davanti a te e con la mano dell'altro passi il dito indice su tutti i denti, uno per volta, contemporaneamente il volontario di fianco a te deve cercare di abbassarti l'altro tuo braccio steso, e tu invece devi cercare di tenere il braccio in posizione

in pratica, se il dente su cui hai il dito non ha problemi, riuscirai facilmente a contrastare la pressione che ti esercita il volontario, in caso contrario il tuo braccio cederà inesorabilmente

funziona anche su alcuni organi, provare per credere


----------



## free (20 Novembre 2014)

sono stata chiara? non sbagliate e non fatevi distrarre dal volontario


----------



## Dalida (20 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> *perchè non provi l'agopuntura? anche se non hai nulla di che: nella prima visita il medico scopre gli organi da eventualmente riequilibrare*
> 
> oppure prova questa, che mi ha fatto il mio dentista:
> 
> ...


alcuni anni fa la provò mia madre per mal di testa e dolori reumatici.
disse che le diede un sollievo temporaneo ma dopo un paio di mesi anche lei era punto e a capo. :unhappy:


----------



## Buscopann (20 Novembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> alcuni anni fa la provò mia madre per mal di testa e dolori reumatici.
> disse che le diede un sollievo temporaneo ma dopo un paio di mesi anche lei era punto e a capo. :unhappy:


Scusa..ma quando prendi un antidolorifico non è la stessa cosa? Non è che un aulin ti fa passare l'artrosi. Ti toglie momentaneamente il dolore.
Esattamente quello che a tua madre era successo con l'agopuntura..Però l'agopuntura ovviamente è una bufola. 
Ma dimmi te..

Buscopann


----------



## free (20 Novembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> alcuni anni fa la provò mia madre per mal di testa e dolori reumatici.
> disse che le diede un sollievo temporaneo ma dopo un paio di mesi anche lei era punto e a capo. :unhappy:



di solito l'agopuntura è da ripetere ciclicamente, ad es. per l'insonnia

oppure per l'infiammazione del trigemino, di cui soffriva il mio compagno, un omone come lui abbattuto a letto tramortito:singleeye:, che addirittura la guardia medica gli faceva iniezioni di un forte antidolorifico (mi pare  il contramal), insomma con 2 cicli di agopuntura è qualche anno che non ha più nulla


----------



## Dalida (20 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Scusa..ma quando prendi un antidolorifico non è la stessa cosa? Non è che un aulin ti fa passare l'artrosi. Ti toglie momentaneamente il dolore.
> Esattamente quello che a tua madre era successo con l'agopuntura..Però l'agopuntura ovviamente è una bufola.
> Ma dimmi te..
> 
> Buscopann


nel senso che dopo un paio di mesi non l'aiutava più quindi ha smesso di andarci.


----------



## Buscopann (20 Novembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> scusa, eh, se non ho detto quello che volevi tu.
> non volevo dimostrare in modo pregiudiziale niente, non ho proprio neanche niente da dimostrare e a domanda "sei medico?" ho risposto mille volte che non lo sono e mi basavo su mie esperienze e mie informazioni, un po' recuperate per conto mio un po' dai medici che ho consultato, compreso quello omeopata.
> molto spesso parlo qui come parlerei normalmente. se ti irrita mi spiace, anche perché davvero non ne ho nessuna intenzione, anzi, non ne faccio mai una questione personale.


Mi irrita perché avendo lavorato da sempre nel campo medico (in ruoli diversi, ma da quando ho cominciato a lavorare non mi occupo di altro), l'ignoranza (nel senso di non conoscere) unita all'atteggiamento che hai avuto (non serve a niente, è tutta una fregatura) mi fa venire l'orticaria. 

Buscopann


----------



## Dalida (20 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> *di solito l'agopuntura è da ripetere ciclicamente, ad es. per l'insonnia*
> 
> oppure per l'infiammazione del trigemino, di cui soffriva il mio compagno, un omone come lui abbattuto a letto tramortito:singleeye:, che addirittura la guardia medica gli faceva iniezioni di un forte antidolorifico (mi pare  il contramal), insomma con 2 cicli di agopuntura è qualche anno che non ha più nulla


non so che dirti, disse che non l'aiutava più e smise di andarci.


----------



## Buscopann (20 Novembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> nel senso che dopo un paio di mesi non l'aiutava più quindi ha smesso di andarci.


Ed è esattamente quello che succede con gli antidolorifici. Se hai un problema cronico dopo un po' il loro effetto diminuisce perché il tuo organismo si adatta. Si chiama tachifilassi. E allora devi aumentare i dosaggi o cambiare farmaco.
Accade anche con l'agopuntura o con l'omeopatia, se le utilizzi cronicamente per curare dei sintomi e non per curare la malattia.

Buscopann


----------



## Dalida (20 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mi irrita perché avendo lavorato da sempre nel campo medico (in ruoli diversi, ma da quando ho cominciato a lavorare non mi occupo di altro), l'ignoranza (nel senso di non conoscere) unita all'atteggiamento che hai avuto (non serve a niente, è tutta una fregatura) *mi fa venire l'orticaria.*
> 
> Buscopann


prova con le goccine.


----------



## Buscopann (20 Novembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> prova con le goccine.


Mi basterebbe non leggere queste cose. Ma purtroppo non riesco.

Buscopann


----------



## Dalida (20 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ed è esattamente quello che succede con gli antidolorifici. Se hai un problema cronico dopo un po' il loro effetto diminuisce perché il tuo organismo si adatta. *Si chiama tachifilassi*. E allora devi aumentare i dosaggi o cambiare farmaco.
> Accade anche con l'agopuntura o con l'omeopatia, se le utilizzi cronicamente per curare dei sintomi e non per curare la malattia.
> 
> Buscopann


buscopann, ho preso farmaci di vario tipo per anni. è esattamente questo atteggiamento da maestrino che è un po' pigna in culo. ti lascio, sei sicuramente più informato.


----------



## free (20 Novembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> buscopann, ho preso farmaci di vario tipo per anni. è esattamente questo atteggiamento da maestrino che è un po' pigna in culo. ti lascio, sei sicuramente più informato.



però anche tu...ti metti a discutere con una medicina tradizionale, osti!


----------



## Buscopann (20 Novembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> buscopann, ho preso farmaci di vario tipo per anni. è esattamente questo atteggiamento da maestrino che è un po' pigna in culo. ti lascio, sei sicuramente più informato.


All'inizio cercavo di dialogare sena avere atteggiamenti da maestrino.
Visto che è servito solo a farmi ripetere che tutte ste robe sono solo minchiate, che non ci sono studi ecc.ecc. E' chiaro che bisogna insegnarti. Magari impari qualcosa.

Buscopann


----------



## free (20 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> All'inizio cercavo di dialogare sena avere atteggiamenti da maestrino.
> Visto che è servito solo a farmi ripetere che tutte ste robe sono solo minchiate, che non ci sono studi ecc.ecc. E' chiaro che bisogna insegnarti. Magari impari qualcosa.
> 
> Buscopann



hai provato a sbugiardarla col tuo bugiardino??


----------



## Buscopann (20 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> hai provato a sbugiardarla col tuo bugiardino??


Che poi..un Buscopan che difende l'omeopatia..Se ne leggono di tutti i colori su questo Forum 

Buscopann


----------



## free (20 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Che poi..un Buscopan che difende l'omeopatia..Se ne leggono di tutti i colori su questo Forum
> 
> Buscopann



ma infatti secondo me ora ti tolgono dal commercio

...addio, è stato bello conoscerti


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (20 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In certe Regioni ci sono ambulatori anche di omeopatia convenzionati col SSN.
> In Toscana c'è addirittura un Ospedale, a Pitigliano, dove di pratica la medicina integrata. Medici tradizionali collaborano con medici omeopati, agopuntori ed esperti in fitoterapia per migliorare ulteriormente la salute dei pazienti.
> E' il terzo anno di fila che questo esperimento (unico in Italia) ottiene il rinnovo della Convenzione Regionale. Motivo? I pazienti stanno meglio e c'è addirittura un forte risparmio sulla spesa sanitaria.
> 
> Buscopann


Ecco, questo è una gran cosa. E se è il terzo anno di fila che questo esperimento ottiene in rinnovo della Convenzione Regionale, una ragione ci sarà !


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (20 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Per parlare di disturbi psicosomatici e arrivare a tale conclusione e' indispensabile escludere le malattie organiche e poi procedere.Dare ansiolitici senza diagnosi di disturbo e' fare i ciarlatani non i medici.


Certo. Per questo è importante che un medico conosca a fondo i propri pazienti, ed il paziente a suo volta deve essere limpido e chiaro con il proprio medico.  Poi io non mi riferivo a farmaci ansiolitici, bensì a rimedi naturali.
Ci sono sintomi evidentissimi, che non lasciano dubbi, altri che magari vanno approfonditi, un medico coscienzioso e preparato, credo sappia quale sia la via da intraprendere.


----------



## Eratò (20 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Certo. Per questo è importante che un medico conosca a fondo i propri pazienti, ed il paziente a suo volta deve essere limpido e chiaro con il proprio medico.  Poi io non mi riferivo a farmaci ansiolitici, bensì a rimedi naturali.
> Ci sono sintomi evidentissimi, che non lasciano dubbi, altri che magari vanno approfonditi, un medico coscienzioso e preparato, credo sappia quale sia la via da intraprendere.


Non esistono sintomi evidentissimi e patognomonici.Esiste l'anamnesi che va integrata con l'esame obiettivo.In medicina non esiste 2+2=4  e vanno valutate tutte le possibilita' a partire da quelle piu' probabili in base ad un insieme di elementi.Inoltre anche i rimedi naturali non sono acqua fresca ...ogni sostanza usata a scopo terapeutico ha degli effetti positivi ma puo' anche averne dei negativi per cui va somministrata con cautela.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (20 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda del mio medico posso dire tutto tranne che sia ciarlatano
> Mi conosce e sa che sono ipocondriaca, quando ha ritenuto di prescrivermi esami l'ha sempre fatto
> e' sempre fin troppo scurpolosa ma mi ha detto chiaramente "ti evito di spendere soldi e permessi dal lavoro" e infatti aveva ragione
> Dopodichè io che mi conosco potevo evitare di andarci ma avrei agito di testa mia, probabilmente sbagliando


Sono d'accordo, come già detto il rapporto medico-paziente è importantissimo. Poi, ovviamente spetta al medico comprendere la serietà della situazione e se necessario prescrivere approfondimenti.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (20 Novembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma che sentito dire? ti sto dicendo che li ho presi per un breve tempo, che ho amiche che li hanno presi, che sono andata da un omeopata che è pure un medico. a me non hanno fatto niente, quando ho fatto ricerche da me ho notato, peraltro molto facilmente, che non ci sono granché studi validi circa l'efficacia, se non attraverso una bibliografia che legittima se stessa, un po' come quella dei negazionisti che si citano fra loro per darsi ragione a vicenda.
> *fiordiloto soffre di ansia e pertanto, a mio avviso, dovrebbe concentrarsi su quella*.
> se per te sto dicendo cazzate indipendentemente dalla fonte, comprese esperienze dirette o di persone a me vicine che ti devo dire, pigliati quello che preferisci.


Dalida, come ho scritto in un post sopra, sono in un momento della mia vita piuttosto difficile. Altro che ansia...stress a mille. E' normale che pertanto il corpo invii dei segnali. "Curare" la mente, può far cessare i disturbi del corpo,quello che voglio ribadire è che non necessariamente uno debba assumere ansiolitici.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (20 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Soffro di mal di testa. Ma se prendo il Moment non mi passa. A me il Moment non fa proprio nulla. E neppure l'aspirina.
> Metto in discussione tutta la farmacologia perché ho provato il moment e non mi ha funzionato? Ma che ragionamento del cavolo fai scusa?
> Ci si basa su degli studi per stabilire se un medicinale funziona o meno, non sul singolo caso. E studi ce ne sono.
> 
> ...


grazie per i link.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (20 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> però secondo me è vero che il morale alto aiuti la guarigione, che tuttavia è già un passo successivo alla malattia
> 
> e l'agopuntura funziona davvero (forse non su tutti, ma più naturale di così, non credo ci sia nulla, boh?)


agopuntura è miracolosa. E quante patologie è in grado di curare !


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (20 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Chiedo a chi conosce di più
> Se non sbaglio l'omeopatia si basa su un principio attivo estremamente estremamente diluito. Tant'è che gli effetti dello stesso si sviluppano in un lungo periodo. E mi domando, se quel principio attivo lo prendo attraverso un farmaco tradizionale con effetto immediato non è meglio?
> Ma ripeto che sono ignorante. Leggerò i link


Pall, io non sono un medico, ma suppongo che il principio attivo di un farmaco tradizionale, non è paragonabile ad un rimedio omeopatico che è naturale, e non creato in laboratorio.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (20 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quando la diluizione va oltre la 12 CH (dodicesima centesimale) non c'è più possibilità di trovare neppure una molecola perché si oltrepassa il numero di Avogadro.
> Fino alla 12 CH il meccanismo d'azioine può essere spiegato anche farmacologicamente attraverso l'ormesi (che non è un'invenzione degli omeopati, ma un fenomeno conosciuto da anni). Oltre alla 12 CH il meccanismo d'azione è ignoto, ma ci sono studi molto promettenti condotti da equipe di fisici (non di farmacologi), che dimostrerebbero le modificazioni chimico-fisiche dell'acqua indotte dal soluto. Molte di esse si conservano anche dopo la scomparsa dell'ultima molecola di soluto. Il farmaco diventa l'acqua modificata.
> Per rispondere alla tua domanda bisognerebbe spiegare però su quali principi si basa l'omeopatia. Tu non prendi un antibiotico diluito per curarti un'infezione batterica. In omeopatia non si vuole riprodurre l'effetto di un farmaco diluendolo. Tutto ciò non ha senso.
> L'omeopatia invece utilizza diluite delle sostanze per curare dei sintomi che sono indotti dalle stesse sostanze se somministrate in quantità ponderali.
> ...


Ecco Pall, qui abbiamo un vero esperto. grazie Buscopann


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (20 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non si tratta di scegliere o di credere in un Dio.
> Innanzitutto l'omeopatia non è in contrapposizione con i farmaci. Chi lo pensa è molto pericoloso, anche per la stessa omeopatia.
> *Si tratta di informarsi e di farsi un'idea, non condizionata da Garattinisti o da parrucconi del mondo accademico. E' per quello che molti medici diventano anche omeopati o agopuntori. Proprio perché si accorgono che inalcune patologie gli studi ci sono e sono validi. Ciò fa scattare in loro l'interesse, anche per offrire delle terapie in più (non delle alternative) ai loro pazienti.
> *
> Buscopann


:up:


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (20 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Non esistono sintomi evidentissimi e patognomonici.Esiste l'anamnesi che va integrata con l'esame obiettivo.In medicina non esiste 2+2=4  e vanno valutate tutte le possibilita' a partire da quelle piu' probabili in base ad un insieme di elementi.Inoltre anche i rimedi naturali non sono acqua fresca ...ogni sostanza usata a scopo terapeutico ha degli effetti positivi ma puo' anche averne dei negativi per cui va somministrata con cautela.


Beh, direi che ci sono sintomi evidentissimi. Se mi piego in due dal male ed ho un forte dolore al fianco, è probabile che abbia una colica renale : intendevo questo. Credimi, ho avuto dei problemi per i quali sono stata rivoltata letteralmente come un guanto, per cercare di scoprire il perché ed il per come. So perfettamente che i rimedi naturali non sono acqua fresca, infatti, non ho mai preso nulla di mia spontanea volontà. Odio il fai da te !


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (20 Novembre 2014)

Tutti molto interessanti i vostri interventi.
grazie a Buscopann, che ha chiarito molti aspetti.
Tornando a palla sul thread,  volevo condividere con voi questo link :

http://www.mariaelisacampanini.com/...-il-significato-simbolico-delle-malattie.html


----------



## Eratò (20 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Beh, direi che ci sono sintomi evidentissimi. Se mi piego in due dal male ed ho un forte dolore al fianco, è probabile che abbia una colica renale : intendevo questo. Credimi, ho avuto dei problemi per i quali sono stata rivoltata letteralmente come un guanto, per cercare di scoprire il perché ed il per come. So perfettamente che i rimedi naturali non sono acqua fresca, infatti, non ho mai preso nulla di mia spontanea volontà. Odio il fai da te !


Una colica renale che verrebbe evidenziata con ecografia e verrebbe cosi differenziata da una nefrocalcinosi oppure da aneurismi calcifici del arteria renale oppure da una pielonefrite a seconda del eta' o i fattori di rischio,gli esami delle urine e l' eventuale persistenza o riacutizzazione della sintomatologia.E ho detto solo alcune  delle patologie ...Per cui la necessita' di esami diagnostici e l'attenta valutazione assume un altro ruolo rispetto alla pronta assunzione del spasmex per diminuire la sintomatologia...E fai bene ad odiare il fai da te


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (20 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Una colica renale che verrebbe evidenziata con ecografia e verrebbe cosi differenziata da una nefrocalcinosi oppure da aneurismi calcifici del arteria renale oppure da una pielonefrite a seconda del eta' o i fattori di rischio,gli esami delle urine e l' eventuale persistenza o riacutizzazione della sintomatologia.E ho detto solo alcune  delle patologie ...Per cui la necessita' di esami diagnostici e l'attenta valutazione assume un altro ruolo rispetto alla pronta assunzione del spasmex per diminuire la sintomatologia...E fai bene ad odiare il fai da te


Ciao Eratò, non mi sono spiegata bene io. Intendevo dire che se la manifestazione dolorosa è di una certa entità è chiaro che non posso prendere in considerazione che sia una cosa da poco. Non mi reco nemmeno dal medico di base, vado direttamente in ospedale. Ho citato la colica renale, perché l'ho provata, ( ed il sintomo era un forte dolore al fianco), ovviamente poi in ospedale si fanno tutti gli accertamenti del caso per individuare la patologia. 
Grazie,per la tua risposta.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Non esistono sintomi evidentissimi e patognomonici.Esiste l'anamnesi che va integrata con l'esame obiettivo.In medicina non esiste 2+2=4  e vanno valutate tutte le possibilita' a partire da quelle piu' probabili in base ad un insieme di elementi.Inoltre anche i rimedi naturali non sono acqua fresca ...ogni sostanza usata a scopo terapeutico ha degli effetti positivi ma puo' anche averne dei negativi per cui va somministrata con cautela.


Però è anche vero che in medicina vi è un legame tra diagnosi, medicine, e cura no?

A me ha colpito moltissimo un caso di una mia conoscente:
Va dal medico: sinusite.
Farmaco.

Sinusite non passa.
Torna dal medico
Medico manda da specialista.
Specialista sinusite.

Cambio del farmaco.
Nessun risultato.

Ritorno dal medico.
Il medico dice, mi non ghe vedo ciaro qua, ti mando da un altro specialista.

Il secondo specialista dice, ma casso è impossibile che se hai la sinusite questi farmaci non facciano effetto, quindi non è sinusite....

Infatti, per fartela breve, l'era un tumoraccio che cresceva dietro al naso.


----------



## Eratò (20 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Ciao Eratò, non mi sono spiegata bene io. Intendevo dire che se la manifestazione dolorosa è di una certa entità è chiaro che non posso prendere in considerazione che sia una cosa da poco. Non mi reco nemmeno dal medico di base, vado direttamente in ospedale. Ho citato la colica renale, perché l'ho provata, ( ed il sintomo era un forte dolore al fianco), ovviamente poi in ospedale si fanno tutti gli accertamenti del caso per individuare la patologia.
> Grazie,per la tua risposta.


Io non volevo farti la DD  della colica renale ma invece dire  che tanti esami che un paziente puo' considerare obsoleti non lo sono affato da parte di un medico di base.L' obiettivo non e' curare il sintomo ma capire da dove proviene.Sono le valutazioni superficiali e "ovvie" che spesso portano agli errori medici.


----------



## Eratò (20 Novembre 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però è anche vero che in medicina vi è un legame tra diagnosi, medicine, e cura no?
> 
> A me ha colpito moltissimo un caso di una mia conoscente:
> Va dal medico: sinusite.
> ...


Caro Conte e' proprio questo che a volte porta alla morte un paziente con tumore gastrico,la cura del sintomo...Hai problemi digestivi e bruciore allo stomaco?mangia cosi' e cosa'...Ancora?Pigliati l' omeprazolo.Non funziona?Pigliati  la ranitidina...E quando il paziente arriva a perdere peso e non digerire nemmeno l'acqua si arriva alla gastroscopia ma ormai e' tardi.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Caro Conte e' proprio questo che a volte porta alla morte un paziente con tumore gastrico,la cura del sintomo...Hai problemi digestivi e bruciore allo stomaco?mangia cosi' e cosa'...Ancora?Pigliati l' omeprazolo.Non funziona?Pigliati  la ranitidina...E quando il paziente arriva a perdere peso e non digerire nemmeno l'acqua si arriva alla gastroscopia ma ormai e' tardi.


Infatti visto in famiglia l'anno scorso eh?
Si sentiva gonfia mia sorella...
Mangiava tre paste di numero, da un piatto di pasta e diceva che si sentiva strapiena...
Anche lì...
Il medico che non ci vede chiaro dice...è meglio che ti fai un ecoaddome che non si sa mai...
Bon quelli dell'ecoaddome le dicono...sembra che...è meglio che...insomma risonanza...

Bon una massa di sei cm che cresce sulla testa del pancreas...

Pensa che mio nonno, il padre di mio padre, è morto d'infarto perchè da due giorni si curava un certo mal di stomaco con delle pillole al carbone...una spece di digestivo...

Io l'ho scampata nel 2005...
Colpa di concerti eh?
Insomma alla notte sento una fitta alla schiena e mi dico, avrò preso colpo di freddo e i muscoli insomma...

E mi prendo il voltaren...
Dolore non passa e giù voltaren...

In capo a 4 giorni di notte mi capita di tutto e mi risolvo ad andare all'ospedale...dicendomi al massimo mi diranno che sono una pitima...

Mai successo sai?
C'erano 4 persone prima di me...e come mi vedono...mi caricano su una sedia e mi portano via...

In pratica ero:
In sofferenza cardiaca, reni inchiodati per colpa del voltaren,
Il dolore lancinante era la pleurite...

E ti posso garantire che quando la nefrologa mi disse, dopo ampi discorsi, o lei parte a urinare nelle dodici ore, o si prepari alla prima dialisi della sua vita...


----------



## Palladiano (20 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> però secondo me è vero che il morale alto aiuti la guarigione, che tuttavia è già un passo successivo alla malattia
> 
> e l'agopuntura funziona davvero (forse non su tutti, ma più naturale di così, non credo ci sia nulla, boh?)


Quella ormai è riconosciuta dalla medicina cd ufficiale


----------



## Tebe (21 Novembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> no, non sono un medico.
> tuttavia non credo affatto all'omeopatia, che infatti fondamenti scientifici non ne ha, se non la conferma che agisce come effetto placebo.
> sei hai la gastrite per l'ansia, il problema non è la gastrite, ma appunto l'ansia.


la conferma che agisce come effetto placebo non c'è.
Il dibattito è ancora aperto.
Di sicuro c'è che mio zio è stato un grande medico omeopatico, che affiancava la medicina classica con quella omeopatica.
Io ho avuto dei reumatismi che mi hanno costretta a letto e grazie a lui e all'omeopatia sono guarita.
Potrei farti mille esempi, vissuti sulla mia pelle giusto per non mettere in mezzo altri.
non sono un integralista e non curerei un cancro con l'omeopatia, ma lo curerei in sinergia con lei.
Bisogna essere flessibili alcune volte, ed è un fatto che i principi naturali funzionano.
In modo diverso da persona a persona, ma lo fanno.


----------



## Tebe (21 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Penso che tu abbia letto molto poco in merito. La tua idea è condizionata moltissimo dalla cassa di risonanza dei canali "accademici".
> Ci sono farmaci omeopatici che hanno dimostrato di essere molto diversi da un placebo. Altri che invece hanno dimostrato di essere un placebo.
> Che l'omeopatia non abbia spiegazioni scientifiche è un pregiudizio dettato da una visione esclusivamente farmacologica.
> Cerca Ormesi su Google e leggi cosa ti esce. Poi ne riparliamo.
> ...



ecco


----------



## Tebe (21 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ci sono pratiche che ancora non si vogliono riconoscere semplicemente perché non si riesce a dare una spiegazione al loro meccanismo d'azione.
> Un esempio è l'agopuntura, miracolosa nella terapia del dolore. Le cui dimostrazioni scientifiche sono insindacabili.
> Eppure per Garattini è colleghi è ancora oggi una metodica da stregoni.
> Ma a qualcuno non viene il dubbio che forse ci sono troppi interessi in ballo? Non solo economici, ma anche di prestigio personale. Pensate a un parruccone che per anni dice peste e corna di qualcosa che poi invece si dimostra efficace. Quale sarebbe la ripercussione sul suo prestigio professionale? In un lampo dalle stelle alle stalle.
> ...



grazie all'agopuntura in sinergia con l'omeopatia mi sono stati curati gli spasmi delle mestruazioni.
Ogni volta che le avevo era un dramma.
certo. 
bevevo rame liquido e sembravo hellraiser ma tant'è...
:carneval:


----------



## Spider (21 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> la conferma che agisce come effetto placebo non c'è.
> Il dibattito è ancora aperto.
> Di sicuro c'è che mio zio è stato un grande medico omeopatico, che affiancava la medicina classica con quella omeopatica.
> Io ho avuto dei reumatismi che mi hanno costretta a letto e grazie a lui e all'omeopatia sono guarita.
> ...



credo molto all'omeopatia, difficile curarsi bene.
perchè è una grande perdita di tempo...non sai bene chi incontri e sono spesso soldi in più.
manca una referenza chiara.
La medicina ufficaile ostacola.
le malattie psicosomatiche le ho provate sulla mia pelle...
sono stato un anno e diversi, con una forte dermatite alle mani, sul palmo...
guarita da sola,  le famose " lacrime della madonna".
sembra che vengano, dopo un forte stress, sono appunto le lacrime che non riesci a far uscire.
poi un giorno,hanno cominciato, da sole a ritirarsi...


----------



## Tebe (21 Novembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma che sentito dire? ti sto dicendo *che li ho presi per un breve tempo*, che ho amiche che li hanno presi, che sono andata da un omeopata che è pure un medico. a me non hanno fatto niente, quando ho fatto ricerche da me ho notato, peraltro molto facilmente, che non ci sono granché studi validi circa l'efficacia, se non attraverso una bibliografia che legittima se stessa, un po' come quella dei negazionisti che si citano fra loro per darsi ragione a vicenda.
> fiordiloto soffre di ansia e pertanto, a mio avviso, dovrebbe concentrarsi su quella.
> se per te sto dicendo cazzate indipendentemente dalla fonte, comprese esperienze dirette o di persone a me vicine che ti devo dire, pigliati quello che preferisci.


breve non va d'accordo con l'omeopatia.
Se ti sei informata strano tu non lo sappia.


----------



## JON (21 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> breve non va d'accordo con l'omeopatia.
> Se ti sei informata strano tu non lo sappia.


Buonasera. Sei nuova?


----------



## Palladiano (21 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Buonasera. Sei nuova?


No direi di no


----------



## Spider (21 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Buonasera. Sei nuova?


ma che sei scemo, scemo?????


----------



## Tebe (21 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Buonasera. Sei nuova?


Siiiiiiii!
tanta paura!

Chi sei? il solito marpione?
:carneval:


----------



## JON (21 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> No direi di no


Speriamo non sia vecchia.

Scherzob PAL, la conosco quella peste.


----------



## Tebe (21 Novembre 2014)

Jon, come te la passi?

(sei diventato un po' kreti, sallo!)


----------



## Spider (21 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Siiiiiiii!
> tanta paura!
> 
> Chi sei? il solito marpione?
> :carneval:


Jon, è asessuato.

è un angelo.

e comincio a crederci anche io.


----------



## JON (21 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Siiiiiiii!
> tanta paura!
> 
> Chi sei? il solito marpione?
> :carneval:


Marpione no, però ci faccio rima.


----------



## Spider (21 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Jon, come te la passi?
> 
> (sei diventato un po' kreti, sallo!)



...è l'età...comincia ad avere 50 anni, pure lui.


----------



## JON (21 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Jon, è asessuato.
> 
> è un angelo.
> 
> e comincio a crederci anche io.


Lo sono davvero. Virtualmente.


----------



## Palladiano (21 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Marpione no, però ci faccio rima.


Jon con che fa rima marpione? Co' Orione?


----------



## Tebe (21 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> No direi di no


Decisamente no, infatti.
Ciao Palladiano non ho ancora capito molto sulla tua storia, ho letto solo qualcosa e quel qualcosa è meglio del tuo  prima.
ne sono contenta.
Piacere Tebe.



Traditrice.


----------



## Palladiano (21 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ...è l'età...comincia ad avere 50 anni, pure lui.


Azz spiderino ma tu conosci tutti qua dentro


----------



## JON (21 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ...è l'età...comincia ad avere 50 anni, pure lui.


 46 prego. Ben portati.


----------



## Palladiano (21 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Decisamente no, infatti.
> Ciao Palladiano non ho ancora capito molto sulla tua storia, ho letto solo qualcosa e quel qualcosa è meglio del tuo  prima.
> ne sono contenta.
> Piacere Tebe.
> ...


Piacere mio. Io leggendo per mesi i vecchi thread ti "conoscevo" già .


----------



## JON (21 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Jon con che fa rima marpione? Co' Orione?


 Sei di vena stasera eh!


----------



## Palladiano (21 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Sei di vena stasera eh!


La notte è giovane...


----------



## Spider (21 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Azz spiderino ma tu conosci tutti qua dentro



non mi dire...poi succede che voglio bene a tutti.
Jon, l'adoro, ad esempio.
ci siamo conosciuti circa 4 anni fa...è ancora mi ricordo i suoi
 primi interventi sulla mia storia.


----------



## JON (21 Novembre 2014)

Tebe io tutto OK. Ma tu? Pensavo fosse successo qualcosa.


----------



## JON (21 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non mi dire...poi succede che voglio bene a tutti.
> Jon, l'adoro, ad esempio.
> ci siamo conosciuti circa 4 anni fa...è ancora mi ricordo i suoi
> primi interventi sulla mia storia.


4 anni? Davvero? Madonna che memoria del cazzo...la mia.


----------



## Spider (21 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> 4 anni? Davvero? Madonna che memoria del cazzo...la mia.



...forse...3.


----------



## Tebe (21 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> 46 prego. Ben portati.



e si, certo.
Pure io dico che ho la quarta di tette.


----------



## Tebe (21 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Tebe io tutto OK. Ma tu? Pensavo fosse successo qualcosa.


successo nulla, o quasi.
Niente che non ho potuto gestire con la mia solita modalità kreti.

sai come sono...


----------



## Spider (21 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Decisamente no, infatti.
> Ciao Palladiano non ho ancora capito molto sulla tua storia, *ho letto solo qualcosa e quel qualcosa è meglio del tuo* *prima*.
> ne sono contenta.
> Piacere Tebe.
> ...



parecchio incasinata, sallo!!!
pally...stà sempre a cazzo dritto, vuole scopare
 a più non posso ma la moglie non gliela dà?
che facciamo lo aiutiamo????:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## JON (21 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ...forse...3.


Direi di si.


----------



## Spider (21 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> e si, certo.
> Pure io dico che ho la quarta di tette.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

qualche volta..hai pure osato una ...quinta!!!!!


----------



## Tebe (21 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> parecchio incasinata, sallo!!!
> pally...stà sempre a cazzo dritto, vuole scopare
> a più non posso ma la moglie non gliela dà?
> che facciamo lo aiutiamo????:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


bambola gonfiabile?
Non so tu, ma io non faccio beneficenza.:mexican:


----------



## Spider (21 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> bambola gonfiabile?
> Non so tu, ma io non faccio beneficenza.:mexican:



si dice...sia pannocchione....
poi è amico mio.
gli voglio un bene dell'anima.
vedrai quando lo conoscerai, ti innamori subito.


----------



## Palladiano (21 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> parecchio incasinata, sallo!!!
> pally...stà sempre a cazzo dritto, vuole scopare
> a più non posso ma la moglie non gliela dà?
> che facciamo lo aiutiamo????:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Una sintesi perfetta direi. E non sto scherzando


----------



## Palladiano (21 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> si dice...sia pannocchione....
> poi è amico mio.
> gli voglio un bene dell'anima.
> vedrai quando lo conoscerai, ti innamori subito.


Che vuol dire pannocchione.

E non sfottere però


----------



## Palladiano (21 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> bambola gonfiabile?
> Non so tu, ma io non faccio beneficenza.:mexican:


Non scherziamo eh.
Spider fai il bravo dai. Non mi tontonare


----------



## Spider (21 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Che vuol dire pannocchione.
> 
> E non sfottere però



Tebina...tebina....
glielo spieghi tu, per favore?????


----------



## Palladiano (21 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Tebina...tebina....
> glielo spieghi tu, per favore?????


Tebe dormirà ormai. Provvedi, su


----------



## JON (21 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Una sintesi perfetta direi. E non sto scherzando


Ma mica è normale!


----------



## Palladiano (21 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Ma mica è normale!


Cosa. Voler fare all'amore con la propria moglie? O ti riferivi a spider?


----------



## Spider (21 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Cosa. Voler fare all'amore con la propria moglie? O ti riferivi a spider?


ma non eri andato a dormì?????


----------



## Tebe (21 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> si dice...sia pannocchione....
> poi è amico mio.
> gli voglio un bene dell'anima.
> vedrai quando lo conoscerai, ti innamori subito.


ma infatti sto scrivendo neutra.
Uffiiiiiii.
Nessuno mi capisce.


----------



## Palladiano (21 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma non eri andato a dormì?????


Appena mi spieghi.


----------



## Palladiano (21 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma infatti sto scrivendo neutra.
> Uffiiiiiii.
> Nessuno mi capisce.


Ma tu stai a sentire spider scusa?


----------



## Spider (21 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Appena mi spieghi



tebina...spieghi???
altrimenti pally...non riesce a dormire.

p.s. mandagli una foto di occhiverdi, cosi capisce al volo.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Palladiano (21 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> tebina...spieghi???
> altrimenti pally...non riesce a dormire.
> 
> p.s. mandagli una foto di occhiverdi, cosi capisce al volo.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ah. Posso andare a dormire adesso
Fesso!!


----------



## Spider (21 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Direi di si.


...pure 2,
leggendo la data in cui ti sei iscritto.
ma è possibile che mi sembra di conoscerti da una vita????


----------



## Spider (21 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ah. Posso andare a dormire adesso
> Fesso!!


non dirmi,
 che ti ha mandato una foto in mp...


----------



## Palladiano (21 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non dirmi,
> che ti ha mandato una foto in mp...


Dormo


----------



## Spider (21 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Dormo


vai a comando????
quanto sei simpatico, sei cosi simpatico, giuro.

che ti prenderei le guanciotte...e te le stritolerei.
sarà stà cazzo dè foto.


----------



## Palladiano (21 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> vai a comando????
> quanto sei simpatico, sei cosi simpatico, giuro.
> 
> che ti prenderei le guanciotte...e te le stritolerei.
> sarà stà cazzo dè foto.


Mi immagino con che affetto mi stritoleresti


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (21 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Io non volevo farti la DD  della colica renale ma invece dire  che tanti esami che un paziente puo' considerare obsoleti non lo sono affato da parte di un medico di base.L' obiettivo non e' curare il sintomo ma capire da dove proviene.Sono le valutazioni superficiali e "ovvie" che spesso portano agli errori medici.


Ciao Eratò, si ho compreso quello che volevi dirmi. Personalmente non ho mai ritenuto obsoleti esami che un medico mi ha proposto. Dicevo in un precedente post, che per cercare una causa, ad un disturbo sono stata letteralmente rigirata come un guanto, tante sono state le indagini alle quali mi sono sottoposta. Ovviamente cerco di rivolgermi sempre ai medici di cui mi fido e con cui si instaura un buon rapporto : che siano disponibili a spiegarmi cosa e perché stiamo facendo. 
grazie ancora!


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (21 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ed è esattamente quello che succede con gli antidolorifici. Se hai un problema cronico dopo un po' il loro effetto diminuisce perché il tuo organismo si adatta. Si chiama tachifilassi. E allora devi aumentare i dosaggi o cambiare farmaco.
> Accade anche con l'agopuntura o con l'omeopatia, se le utilizzi cronicamente per curare dei sintomi e non per curare la malattia.
> 
> Buscopann


Verissimo. E l'ho provato su me stessa. Per abbassare un colesterolo troppo alto, sono ricorsa ad un prodotto naturale poiché le statine per il mio fisico avevano troppe controindicazioni ( non sto a dilungarmi). Effettivamente dopo un certo periodo durante il quale ho assunto il prodotto naturale ( ovviamente associato ad una alimentazione adeguato) il valore del colesterolo si è normalizzato. Dopo un anno, una nuova impennata. Ed infatti, abbiamo nuovamente cambiato il prodotto... sempre naturale però


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (21 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> la conferma che agisce come effetto placebo non c'è.
> Il dibattito è ancora aperto.
> Di sicuro c'è che mio zio è stato un grande medico omeopatico, che affiancava la medicina classica con quella omeopatica.
> Io ho avuto dei reumatismi che mi hanno costretta a letto e grazie a lui e all'omeopatia sono guarita.
> ...


grazie per la tua testimonianza, sono d'accordissimo con te.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (21 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> credo molto all'omeopatia, difficile curarsi bene.
> perchè è una grande perdita di tempo...non sai bene chi incontri e sono spesso soldi in più.
> manca una referenza chiara.
> La medicina ufficaile ostacola.
> ...


forse è la tua testa che iniziava a stare meglio.. ?!


----------



## Dalida (21 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> breve non va d'accordo con l'omeopatia.
> Se ti sei informata strano tu non lo sappia.


quando ne ho presi, come ho detto, ero al limite del crollo, che infatti ebbi da lì a poco [e anche per quello è radicata in me la convinzione che curino chi non ha niente]. 
buttai ste goccine deluxe che comunque, come dicevo, non mi avevano dato alcun aiuto.
se tu hai una buona esperienza da raccontare meglio così, per me assolutamente no, proprio zero. 

@fiordiloto

io non ti ho consigliato di prendere psicofarmaci, casomai la psicoterapia. i farmaci vanno prescritti da uno psichiatra se ritenuti necessari, non dovrebbero essere prescritti a cuor leggero.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (21 Novembre 2014)

@fiordiloto

io non ti ho consigliato di prendere psicofarmaci, casomai la psicoterapia. i farmaci vanno prescritti da uno psichiatra se ritenuti necessari, non dovrebbero essere prescritti a cuor leggero.[/QUOTE]

Ciao Dalida, non penso di aver scritto che mi hai consigliato psicofarmaci e non penso proprio di averne bisogno. 
Credo di essere sufficientemente equilibrata per comprendere che non ho bisogno di uno psichiatra, che l'ansia che provo allo stato attuale è assolutamente controllabile e contingente al momento difficile che sto vivendo. Come ho detto in un precedente post, sono seguita da un nutrizionista, da una naturopata, e all'occorrenza faccio qualche seduta da una buona psicologa.


----------



## Dalida (21 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Ciao Dalida, non penso di aver scritto che mi hai consigliato psicofarmaci e non penso proprio di averne bisogno.
> Credo di essere sufficientemente equilibrata per comprendere che non ho bisogno di uno psichiatra, che l'ansia che provo allo stato attuale è assolutamente controllabile e contingente al momento difficile che sto vivendo. Come ho detto in un precedente post, sono seguita da un nutrizionista, da una naturopata, e all'occorrenza faccio qualche seduta da una buona psicologa.


rispondevo al post #96, in cui dicevi che non devono essere assunti forzatamente psicofarmaci per stare meglio.
ripetevo più o meno lo stesso concetto.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (22 Novembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> rispondevo al post #96, in cui dicevi che non devono essere assunti forzatamente psicofarmaci per stare meglio.
> ripetevo più o meno lo stesso concetto.


Si certo. Ci sono persone che assumo farmaci senza controllo: su suggerimento dell'amica/o . Questo può valere per una crema antirughe.
Così come per le diete dimagranti, ognuno deve avere il suo regime alimentare, in base alle personali esigenze...e non prenderla dal giornale..o all'amica!
Un po' di consapevolezza in più ( in generale) non guasterebbe.


----------



## Spider (22 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> forse è la tua testa che iniziava a stare meglio.. ?!


sicuro.
mi ha fatto impressione però constatare, quando la testa non c'è...
il corpo veramente dà di matto.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (22 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> sicuro.
> mi ha fatto impressione però constatare, quando la testa non c'è...
> il corpo veramente dà di matto.


E' vero. E sono segnali davvero importanti, da non sottovalutare.


----------

